# Ballast?



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

last year had 5 sand bags in back of the truck worked great. well put them away for summer and few of them ripped. where do i find the bags? or do they not sell them? or was thinking using buckets? or other ideas for ballast? needs to be easy to remove them.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

5 gallon buckets with top work well and are easy to remove, only problem is they will slide around bad in the bed. Would take a few straps to keep them in place


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

DareDog;1670081 said:


> last year had 5 sand bags in back of the truck worked great. well put them away for summer and few of them ripped. where do i find the bags? or do they not sell them? or was thinking using buckets? or other ideas for ballast? needs to be easy to remove them.


Home depot, in the cement aisle.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well where did you get them last time?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

last year was first year than i ran ballast and i got them from my uncle not sure where he got them.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Why not ask him first?


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Lowes also has 60lb bags of multipurpose sand. They also usually carry 70lb bags of traction sand. The 60lb bags are $3 to $4.


----------



## Wide Right (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, go to Lowes. Picked up 2 additonal bags this weekend. Definitely a little pricey though. Came to like $12 and change for 2.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Frozen grass from a job last week,works good.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes you need a ballast that can move around...

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1442985&postcount=116

Save one of those bags, as you're gonna need it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1670288 said:


> Sometimes you need a ballast that can move around...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1442985&postcount=116
> 
> Save one of those bags, as you're gonna need it


GP asked not for his gf to be posted here.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Triton2286;1670167 said:


> Why not ask him first?


Are you always this friendly? Geez, give it a rest man.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sawboy;1670313 said:


> Are you always this friendly? Geez, give it a rest man.


I'm sorry what was that?


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

That's just wrong in so many ways! QUOTE=Dogplow Dodge;1670288]Sometimes you need a ballast that can move around...

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1442985&postcount=116

Save one of those bags, as you're gonna need it[/QUOTE]


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

DareDog;1670081 said:


> last year had 5 sand bags in back of the truck worked great. well put them away for summer and few of them ripped. where do i find the bags? or do they not sell them? or was thinking using buckets? or other ideas for ballast? needs to be easy to remove them.


Her in VT, just about every hardware and building supplies store sells them. I use 60lb bags for ballast. They're easier to carry than the 70lb. I like bags because if I get stick on ice, I slit one open and I've got sand for traction. I move them indoors during the off-season so they often last a couple years.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use 40lb bags of water softer salt. At the end of the season I take them over to the daughters house and give them to her.


----------



## Pirate8067 (Dec 1, 2013)

For $4.50/bag Home Depot has them right out front this time of year.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

went down to lowes they had 3 pallet fulls, was thinking buckets with tops but it would be 75 cents cheaper than the sand bags so went with the bags. bought 5 of them should be enough.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought 10 80lb bags of Quikrete from lowes. It's low profile and was cheap. 26.00 I put each sack in a heavy duty plastic bag. They stack in the corner of my garage when not in use.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, now....

One of you Ford guys went WAY TOO CRAZY with your quest for ballast in your truck....

I think you overdid it just a bit...

http://www.nj.com/somerset/index.ssf/2013/12/post_23.html#incart_river


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;1674238 said:


> Ok, now....
> 
> One of you Ford guys went WAY TOO CRAZY with your quest for ballast in your truck....
> 
> ...


My mother lives five minutes from there on the other side of Route 22 in North Plainfield. I often thought as I drove by, "what will that chain link fence protect if a section of that cliff gives way?"

I guess the answer is nothing. I had heard that a local land developer donated the land to the town since they couldn't sell it to anyone due to the condition of the cliff.

Glad to hear it happened early in the morning so no one was hurt.


----------

